# {RESOLVED} What are the mail server names for MSN.com?



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I am trying to set up a computer so someone can check their E-mail--the address is [email protected], so they do not use hotmail. Does anyone have that address? If so, could you tell me the incoming and outgoing mail server name you have set up for your E-mail.

------------------
"The truth is out there!"


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Nevermind, I looked it up--its 

smtp.email.msn.com
pop3.email.msn.com

Thanks alot Larry!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

This is a good example why someone needs to be given a new title of Member. Or many even Newbie.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Hey - he was thanking me for a reason! I suggested that he check with MSN to find the answer.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

No--that was a sarcastic "Thanks alot" meaning you didn't give me the answer necessitating my finding it myself!!!


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Spoil sport!

I was the only one who TRIED to help, wasn't I?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

True--but I don't think you gave me the maximum effort as you would a poster!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I smell a discrimination law suit a brewing. Hey Mulder, you have any interest in running a Computer Shop in Illinois?









[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 01-27-2000).]


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Good luck! Mulder wrote the "don't blame us" disclaimer for this site (I think), so he only has himself to blame.

Of course, he is right. I didn't try as hard as I otherwise would have. Why? Because I knew darn well that he was capable of finding the answer. He just thought we might save him some searching time. I imagine that is how he treats the law clerks at his office too


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

You got it bhesson--by the time I am done with Larry, he'll be lucky if he still has an IBM-XT left to his name!!!


----------

